# Where do you go from here?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

All in all, if Carmelo had to leave, at least you got a good deal for him. Losing Balkman's contract in the process was an added bonus.

*Out:*
Carmelo Anthony
Chauncey Billups
Renaldo Balkman
Shelden Williams
Anthony Carter

*In:*
Raymond Felton
Wilson Chandler
Danilo Gallinari
Timofey Mozgov
2014 First Rd Pick
Two Second Rd Picks
$3M cash

Raymond Felton...Ty Lawson
Arron Afflalo...J.R. Smith
Danilo Gallinari...Wilson Chandler
Kenyon Martin...Al Harrington
Nene...Chris Andersen...Timofey Mozgov

You'd think their next move would be to move Andersen and Harrington somehow, and really anyone other than Ty Lawson could be used to make that happen. Golden State and Portland will probably come knocking.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Use Felton to unload Al Harrington and maybe Chris Andersen (fan favorite, but his contract blows) to a contending team, get a backup PG in the process and give Wilson Chandler some minutes at the 4 where Al Harrington was.

The iffy part is if they trade Nene and JR Smith. JR's still young and Nene's still talented, but I'm sure Nene has some trade value. I heard something about him to Houston, so maybe for Jared Jeffries a combo of Hill/Patterson/Budinger/Lee.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If the Clippers are dangling the Wolves unprotected first rounder next year for Gallinari I'd jump on that trade, as it's a potential home run ball(that team isn't going anywhere). I'm not sold on trying to extend Nene at large money, he may be best used in shedding salary and acquiring additional youth/picks. Personally, I'm a big proponent of committing to a rebuild and starting from scratch, much like Seattle/OKC did in the summer of 2007, rather than rebuilding on the fly to avoid a few bad years. Identify the young guys you want to keep and build around, jettison bad contracts, stockpile draft picks and rookie deals, and maintain cap flexibility.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

What Bogg said.

That is a very uninspiring roster, and Lawson is really the only decent (and level-headed) player who is likely to still be both effective and affordable when this team is on the way back up. Build through the lottery and some smart trades...and hope that the management team is up to the task.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

gather assets and rebuild through trades and the draft.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I may be selling Chandler and Gallinari short...this crew might exceed expectations the rest of the season and surprise people. But they lack offensive explosiveness now, and there's no one on the roster who should be any better then the third best player (at best) on a contending team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You know, since the Nuggets didn't make any other moves, I do really like the make-up of the team. The only problem is that they really don't have a go-to player, but they have a lot of guys who would be great 3rd option types. I guess what I like most is that everyone on the roster besides Birdman, Mozgov, and sometimes Al Harrington, can score very well, which is kind of scary when you have almost no offensive liability. Defense is going to be an issue for this team, but I think if they try to play like the Yao Ming-less Rockets have the past few seasons, they have the talent to still make the playoffs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anderson is okay.
Harrington is the only bad contract I would trade Felton and Harrington for DPs and expirings.


----------

